# Standard TT Drivers = Tossers



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi.

Where i live, Birmingham there are loads of TT's. drivers range from young to old, male to female.

However, I will always give way to fellow TT owners, sometimes having to brake/stop to do so. I am fed up of them not even aknowlegeing the fact that I have given way to them.

I have come up with a theory. I drive a 55 plate QS that is always gleaming. I am also quite young, well compared to most of them. Do you think that they may be jealous??? Or are they all just tossers!

I have decided from now on that if they dont say thanks, they will get some road rage! I will also try and remember their plate (nost TT's are private plates locally) and never give way to them again!

Thanks


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Phew. Thank God for BMW drivers then eh!! :wink:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>I have decided from now on that if they dont say thanks, they will get >some road rage

Good move. That's what I'd do.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> >I have decided from now on that if they dont say thanks, they will get >some road rage
> 
> Good move. That's what I'd do.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where i live, Birmingham there are loads of TT's. drivers range from young to old, male to female.
> 
> ...


 :? Weird...



> I have decided from now on that if they dont say thanks, they will get some road rage! I will also try and remember their plate (nost TT's are private plates locally) and never give way to them again!


Thus becoming one of those "TT tossers" :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe you drive too fast to give them a chance to wave :lol: :lol:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I always wave & say thanks if people let me out.

However, when I had the TT (MkI) there was a woman in our road who had one too, she'd drive past & look the other way. & if I had to give way to her she'd never say thank you. I wonder if she'll be the same when I get my MkII!! :lol:

So, Scott, If your about in Birmingham I'll always wave at you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> >I have decided from now on that if they dont say thanks, *they will get some road rag*e
> 
> Good move. That's what I'd do.


will they get fries with that :?:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where i live, Birmingham there are loads of TT's. drivers range from young to old, male to female.
> 
> ...


I drive a standard TT (quattro) and I always wave at fellow TT drivers.

Maybe you've just been unlucky, rise above it and keep being polite. You are not to blame for other peoples ignorance and I'm sure lowering yourself to their level is beneath you.
:wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where i live, Birmingham there are loads of TT's. drivers range from young to old, male to female.
> 
> ...


*con-ceit-ed* [kuhn-see-tid] Pronunciation Key
â€"adjective
1. having an excessively favorable opinion of one's abilities, appearance, etc.
[Origin: 1535â€"45; conceit + -ed2]

Related forms
con-ceit-ed-ly, adverb
con-ceit-ed-ness, noun

Synonyms 1. vain, proud, egotistical, self-important, self-satisfied.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Ooooh, you bitch. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

Many years ago when, for reasons best known to myself, I drove a MK1 Suzuki SJ410 Jeep. Whenever I was seen by other SJ410 drivers they would flash and wave and I being a polite sort would reciprocate.

Since owning my 02 TTR 225 I have resisted the urge to flash my fellow TT owners... it just doesn't seem the thing to do...

Pity, I think that it would enhance our camaradierie.

Oh and on the point, courtesy costs nothing. :?

Veldtmeyer


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

FLAME ON: I don't see what the problem is. Do we wave at people wearing the same brand of jeans? Or smile at others using iPods? For Chrissaske. It's a bleedin' car, and a mass market model from a volume manufacturer at that. Hardly elite or exclusive. Jeez .. If everyone started waving and smiling at someone who drove the same car the roads would light up like a Christmas tree and we'd all look either stoned or like Jehovah's Witnesses. So other TT drivers don't share your delight at being a TT owner. Get over it. FLAME OFF.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

i only wave if the TT driver is female and attractive 8) im sorry if I havent waved at you Scott, but you dont fall into the above category :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have come up with a theory. I drive a 55 plate QS that is always gleaming. I am also quite young, well compared to most of them. Do you think that they may be jealous??? Or are they all just tossers!


Jealous of what?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


I think they are very probably quite jealous of you and no doubt wishing they weren't tossers unlike your goodself.

:roll:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Hi.
> 
> Where i live, Birmingham there are loads of TT's. drivers range from young to old, male to female.
> 
> ...


Please, please, please correct me if I am wrong but, are you the dozy git who stops a line of half a zillion cars in the morning (and evening) rush hour to let one fuckwit come out across a side street give way line to join the main stream of traffic? 
And then, the fuckwit, because some dozy git has let them out shows its gratitude by stopping to let every other fuckwit friend and dimwit coming from the next 20 side roads! 
Is it any wonder there are queues when dozy git, fuckwit and its friends the dimwit tribe choose to alter the correct flow of traffic â€˜cause they want to feel good and wave at someone theyâ€™ve never met before and are never likely to meet again.

I know I feel better to have spat that out, roll on Monday morning!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Guy said:


> Please, please, please correct me if I am wrong but, are you the dozy git who stops a line of half a zillion cars in the morning (and evening) rush hour to let one fuckwit come out across a side street give way line to join the main stream of traffic?
> And then, the fuckwit, because some dozy git has let them out shows its gratitude by stopping to let every other fuckwit friend and dimwit coming from the next 20 side roads!
> Is it any wonder there are queues when dozy git, fuckwit and its friends the dimwit tribe choose to alter the correct flow of traffic â€˜cause they want to feel good and wave at someone theyâ€™ve never met before and are never likely to meet again.
> 
> I know I feel better to have spat that out, roll on Monday morning!


That's right, leave them there to rot. Stupid fuckwits, who do they think they are? Who gives them the right to get on with life like the rest of us? Serves them right for being poor and having to buy a house in a side road. :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where i live, Birmingham


QED - Conforms to specimen held


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually Scott - scrub the last post. I have just re-read your post in an strong Birmingham accent and it becomes abundantly clear.

I am sure they are supremely jealous of your charm, decorum, wit and general breeding.

May I point out one minor omission from your post? You have, albeit perhaps erroneously, left out the phrase, 'I am considerably richer than you'.

There we go, all clear now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

John C said:


> Actually Scott - scrub the last post. I have just re-read your post in an strong Birmingham accent and it becomes abundantly clear.
> 
> I am sure they are supremely jealous of your charm, decorum, wit and general breeding.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Scott,

Re Brummies in TT's - I too ride round Birmingham, and find it best to use the three fingured BMW wave - you guessed it touch index finger with thumb leaving the other three straight and a gentle flick of the wrist. The west midlands police find it very funny - and they dont even drive TT's


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

John C said:


> Actually Scott - scrub the last post. I have just re-read your post in an strong Birmingham accent and it becomes abundantly clear.
> 
> I am sure they are supremely jealous of your charm, decorum, wit and general breeding.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't it be ' I appear to be considerably more wealthy than you '

We used to have great fun with a Brummie Sales Manager we had - for a short time - I'm a Lloyds name you know. Then he got hit for 70k in 6 months and had to get a MORTGAGE and sell his SPEEDBOAT


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

I am from Birmingham too. I always wave to anyone that lets me pass whether they got a TT or not. It costs nothing to be polite its what makes you stand out from the common rough chavs out there. Saying that I wonder how long until they all start driving around in MK1 TT's when the new Mk2 become common place and prices fall on MK1's.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Irish Sancho said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


I always wave at TT owners, even when i am not in my TT  
they probally think what is that mad bird waving at, i don't care!
karen


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> I always wave at TT owners, even when i am not in my TT
> they probally think what is that mad bird waving at, i don't care!
> karen


Do they wave back? I tried waving/flashing - but only had 1 response, so gave up

(flashing as in lights, not the other kind! :wink: )


----------

